# Bully sticks



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Can they eat them? Like all the way?

Our 12 week old loves them but the one time she worked hard enough to break a piece off I freaked out and took it...


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes they can eat them all the way. I would highly recommend purchasing from www.bestbullysticks.com


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

They can eat them all the way but should still be supervised as if a chunk breaks off it could become a choking hazard. Better to just get rid of the chunks.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No. When they get down to about 2 inches take it way. That last bit can get slippery and if they gulp it can choke on it or cause an intestinal blockage.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

One other thing - do they get "old"? Ours have lasted over a month already and if this is the pace - they will last like 6!!


----------



## lcarp1457 (Sep 10, 2014)

m&m mom said:


> One other thing - do they get "old"? Ours have lasted over a month already and if this is the pace - they will last like 6!!


It's my understanding that they won't get "old". That being said, Fitz was taking ages (7-10 days) to eat them at first and he's 7 months now and can down one in about twelve hours if left to his own devices, so they will probably start going a little bit faster than they are now.

They are fully digestible, but if he eats them too much/too often (because if it was up to him, any time there isn't kibble or peanut butter in his mouth, he would be chewing a bully) it makes his tummy hurt and he gets backed up. Just something to be aware of!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

What do you do if your dogs lose interest in the bully sticks?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

leena365 said:


> What do you do if your dogs lose interest in the bully sticks?


You can send the leftovers to mi casa. :becky:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

leena365 said:


> What do you do if your dogs lose interest in the bully sticks?


My dogs chew moose antlers instead. They love them, and last MUCH longer. One of mine is beef intolerant, so no bully sticks around here! Besides, I HATE the way they smell!(even the ones that are supposedly "odorless")


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

They do smell terrible and are expensive for how quickly they go.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

m&m mom said:


> They do smell terrible


Momi buys mi the odorless ones and she say the ones she buy do not smell and she has a VERY sensitive nose. I only get to chew on one a couple of hours a week so an 8 inch one last over a month. Mi bully stick is disposed of when I can get the remains completely in mi mouth and I am ALWAYS "eyes on" supervised when I am chewing on one. If I chew on one two long, it gives mi soft dumparoonies.

Antlers do last much longer but I like the taste of bully stick better.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

I bought a 25 pack of odorless (?) for a decent price, relatively, from Bestbullysticks and I have 2 antlers for my 5 month old. She likes both. I keep the partially chewed bullies in the freezer where there's now 5 in various stages! Mia always get one while I'm combing her and recently when she starts chewing the kitchen cabinets(!). But I try not to leave them out but save more as a reserve as needed.
My Vet, however, is anti bully, anti antler, which I'm choosing to ignore. She says she gives her dog a thick stalk of raw broccoli and veggie chews. I bought a veggie chew. Mia loved it but it made an awful crumby mess. End of veggie chew, for now anyway! And broccoli stinks too!

But Mia is not going through the sticks as quickly now for some reason, maybe because she doesn't have access all the time? 
Good to see that we all use them!! Just have to be watchful of how small they chew them.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I buy the odorless ones for Ollie, but he only gets it in the car. He wasn't crazy about car rides until I gave him a bully stick, now he is fine in the car even without the bullies. I don't give them to him every time now. I worry they might be fattening as I really have to watch his weight. He has a tendency to gain easily. He can devour those bullies really fast.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Bully sticks are Scout and Truffles favorite treat. We only buy the odorless one. I have purchased different ordorless brands and some still smell not too good. There is only one brand we buy at the pet store in our town. I need to buy a few today...


----------



## Merrill (Dec 12, 2011)

As with other dog treats, make sure your bully sticks are not from China (USA is preferable). I purchase ours from Shadow River.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The only bully sticks we buy are Bark Worthies. It is the only bully stick I have found that doesn't smell.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Benjamin loves bully sticks! I buy him the stinky ones, though, because he likes those the best. The things we do for our dogs. :biggrin1: He would eat one every day if I let him, but they are rather high in calories (average of about 88 calories in a 6 inch bully stick) so I limit him to 1 or 2 a week. You can get a bag of 25 from Best Bully Sticks for about $35, and they often have sales, so it's a lot cheaper than buying them individually at the store. I wonder why Mia's vet is against them. (?)


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

emichel said:


> Benjamin loves bully sticks! I buy him the stinky ones, though, because he likes those the best. The things we do for our dogs. :biggrin1: He would eat one every day if I let him, but they are rather high in calories (average of about 88 calories in a 6 inch bully stick) so I limit him to 1 or 2 a week. You can get a bag of 25 from Best Bully Sticks for about $35, and they often have sales, so it's a lot cheaper than buying them individually at the store. I wonder why Mia's vet is against them. (?)


I had the impression that she doesn't believe in letting dogs chew anything that is so hard. Implying a No to bones? As I said, I'm ignoring this part of my discussion with her.


----------



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

Carmen loves her Bully Horn, about $9, it has lasted for her while Kongs, etc., have not.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmm...so I tried to give Daisy an appropriately sized bully stick and she wants nothing to do with it. When she's not into a treat or chew toy, her first instinct is to try and "bury" it.
She'll even try to do it on carpet. :suspicious: She still loves Nylabones but she desperately tries to eat them which scares me because they're plastic. She never ceases to perplex me. I've also tried turkey tendons which she loved at first but lost interest in. Does anyone have any other edible chew toy suggestions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> Hmm...so I tried to give Daisy an appropriately sized bully stick and she wants nothing to do with it. When she's not into a treat or chew toy, her first instinct is to try and "bury" it.
> She'll even try to do it on carpet. :suspicious: She still loves Nylabones but she desperately tries to eat them which scares me because they're plastic. She never ceases to perplex me. I've also tried turkey tendons which she loved at first but lost interest in. Does anyone have any other edible chew toy suggestions?


My guys absolutely LOVE moose antlers from Acadia Antlers. Moose antlers are much softer than deer or elk antlers, so are actually (slowly) consumable, and less likely to break teeth. They especially like the flavored slices. Right noe they are selling bacon flavored ones that are a HUGE hit with mine. (Flavors available vary through the year).

The moose antler slices are expensive, but they last a LONG time. Because they ARE consumable, I do keep an eye on them and take them away when they start to get to potential choke hazard size. But this takes many, MANY months of hard chewing.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I ordered a box of 25 "odorless" USA made, bully sticks from bestbullysticks.com. They arrived yesterday afternoon. I can smell no odor on the outside of the box or the sealed bag inside and I have a sensitive nose. But Ricky went nuts! He tried to shred the box to get to the contents inside and practically climbed up my leg to get to the bag! Evidently, they have enough of an odor for a dog to make them irresistible!

I also ordered a couple of moose antlers. We will see how he likes them, but I already know the answer to that!

Ricky's Momi.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

krandall said:


> My guys absolutely LOVE moose antlers from Acadia Antlers. Moose antlers are much softer than deer or elk antlers, so are actually (slowly) consumable, and less likely to break teeth. They especially like the flavored slices. Right noe they are selling bacon flavored ones that are a HUGE hit with mine. (Flavors available vary through the year).
> 
> The moose antler slices are expensive, but they last a LONG time. Because they ARE consumable, I do keep an eye on them and take them away when they start to get to potential choke hazard size. But this takes many, MANY months of hard chewing.


Thanks! I saw that they have an online store. I'm going to try those bacon flavored antlers and see if those interest her. She seems to love things with the same consistency as the Nylabone flexi chews. I threw them all out because I caught her not just chewing on them but actually ingesting them as she chews. :nono:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We gave Ricky one of his new BestBullySticks tonight. He ate 5 inches of a 12 inch bully stick in one hour before we took it away from him. He is an aggressive and determined chewer.

Tomorrow or Friday we will try the new moose antler.

Ricky's Momi


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys where do y'all order the moose antlers(sorry if its posted) I want to try a couple for Darla! She loves bully sticks but quickly is over them! She likes cow tails I got a speciality store but same thing she chews for a bit then notta!! Himalyan chews(loves) but I need a new try?

Hugs

Nic & Darla


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Nicm said:


> Hey guys where do y'all order the moose antlers(sorry if its posted) I want to try a couple for Darla! She loves bully sticks but quickly is over them! She likes cow tails I got a speciality store but same thing she chews for a bit then notta!! Himalyan chews(loves) but I need a new try?
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Nic & Darla


Karen suggested
http://acadiaantlers.com/. I ordered Daisy a "taster slice" to begin with to see if she likes it first.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We gave Ricky one of his new BestBullySticks tonight. He ate 5 inches of a 12 inch bully stick in one hour before we took it away from him. He is an aggressive and determined chewer.
> 
> Tomorrow or Friday we will try the new moose antler.
> 
> Ricky's Momi


Ricky, I think you need to show your amiga Daisy over here how it's done! :biggrin1:


----------

